# Eglin?



## Flatfoot (Nov 12, 2007)

Got this pic and heard it was killed on Eglin running dogs. Can anyone confirm this? He is a stud. Would like to see more pics









Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

I heatd there was a 150 class killed in front of dogs in eglin. that must be him.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Y'all sure??
OMG!!
i think that's the "Blackwater Monster"


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

Thats him. A buddy of mine shot it. I just checked my pictures to make sure it was the same deer. Thats the one.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

HolyMoley!!!
More pics please with details... i guess it was killed over Thanksgiving????...and somebody post one of those little pictures with the animated guys bowing down, touchdown, knuckle bump, call the taxidermist!!!!


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Youd be surprised at the brutes killed that no one hears about on eglin.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

BUMP for a great deer!


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

dang thats nice.


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

Gotta love killing em in front of the hounds :thumbup:


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I saw one the other night by the entrance to Duke Field that was pretty nice. That quite a rack!


----------



## inshoreJAM (Aug 2, 2009)

My wife's bro in law showed me that pic Sunday. Its been floating around but has yet to be authenticated. I would love to see more pics and hear from the man that killed him


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

REALLY surprised this post has not had More comments. May be because the story has not been 100% verified, or maybe the way it's listed. Could also not interest the Blackwater guys because its from Eglin... But that's the kinda deer I dream about. The monster that shocked everybody... Sweet dreams!


----------



## rocker arm (Dec 5, 2012)

eglin deer i have some buddys that hunt there and was told abut him i use to hunt eglin and seen some huge deer come from there :thumbup:


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

we used to hunt eglin and i saw a lot of big deer in there. all thoses closed areas areas your not allowed to hunt helps out a lot i think. i was young and never killed any but my dad and grandpa brought some big ones out. we got in a closed area once on accident and holy crap there were some deer in there. i really liked hunting eglin.


----------



## curdogman (Oct 12, 2007)

There is not any big deer in Eglin, they are all about the size of a German Shepard dog


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

curdogman said:


> There is not any big deer in Eglin, they are all about the size of a German Shepard dog


Yeah, ok.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

dehook said:


> Thats him. A buddy of mine shot it. I just checked my pictures to make sure it was the same deer. Thats the one.


Can you post the pics?


----------



## outdoorkid (Jan 6, 2010)

Eglin or BW?


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

I tried to put it on last night from my phone I used the Forum Runner but it didn't work. I will see if I can get it done tonight. I only him one picture of it.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Here you go boys! WHAT A BEAST!!!!


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks Marmidor, I will figure out how to post these pictures on my IPhone soon but when I do it will be the Big 9pt I've seen.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Son! That's full grown, as big as they come around here! Congrats to the shooter.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

dehook said:


> Thanks Marmidor, I will figure out how to post these pictures on my IPhone soon but when I do it will be the Big 9pt I've seen.


No prob bro! Anytime! Man that thing is a TOAD!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

dehook said:


> Thanks Marmidor, I will figure out how to post these pictures on my IPhone soon but when I do it will be the Big 9pt I've seen.


I use iPhone and forum runner... Should be able to hit "reply to thread" then hit the + sign at the top right. Choose "attach from photos" and select the picture you want.


----------



## Buck_ Hunter (Feb 14, 2012)

It was killed in eglin by mossyhead it was shot 3 times before it went down one of my buddies use to be in the group that shot it


----------



## curdogman (Oct 12, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

That is a nice one. Congrats to the guy that shot him, wonder what he weighed


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

Buck_ Hunter said:


> It was killed in eglin by mossyhead it was shot 3 times before it went down one of my buddies use to be in the group that shot it


What group shot him?


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

dang man thats a beast. congrats!


----------



## Buck_ Hunter (Feb 14, 2012)

King Mike said:


> What group shot him?


I will have to ask my buddy I'll post when I know


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump for a Stud buck and to hopefully know what group put him down.


----------



## DocHarkins127 (Nov 28, 2012)

I saw a monster about this size a couple days ago off of range road..nice deer though man!!


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Definitely killed in Eglin by a friend.


----------



## VA Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

A lot of deer on Eglin are average size 1-1/2 year olds. If you take the opportunity to look at the pictures in the management zone check-in buildings, they can be surprising. The reservation holds several bruisers.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I have always heard that they brought some bucks from Texas over and put them on Eglin years ago, might be a offspring of one of those big boys...awesome buck!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Word on the street this deer scored 163" ....

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Buck_ Hunter (Feb 14, 2012)

The buck was killed by the Henderson group


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

It was the Henderson group...don't personally know any of the guys but a buddy does. Whopper for sure. Heard they "rough" scored it at 135. 135 or 150...stud once in lifetime Florida buck. Congrats on the shooter and the group!


----------

